# Heimkinosystem: Dieses kaufen, oder nicht? ELAC ONKYO combo



## ZLxBk (10. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

  ich aktuell suche Ich eine Heimkinoanlage,
  diese Threads hat mich auf meinen ersten Schritten bei der Suche begleitet:


http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=35&thread=60987

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...2-suche-heimkinosystem-komplett-o-teilen.html

  Ich habe eine konkrete Nachfrage, da ich in einem Saturn von einem Hifi-Berater Mitarbeiter dorthin gehend beraten wurde.

  Folgendes System hat sich herausgestellt:

*Verstärker:*
  ONKYO TX-NR626 7.2 Kanal AV Netzwerk-Receiver 399€

*2 Front Boxen:*
  ELAC FS 207 A 700€ / STK

  Und weil der *Subwoofer* 399€ kostet und es ein *5.1 System* das den Sub dabei hat auch für 399€ gibt, dieses System:
  ELAC 5.1 Starlet
  (beinhaltet: 1x SUB 111.2 ESP, 1x Starlet CM, 4x Starlet)

  Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich nicht so reich bin, möchte ich dann lieber nach und nach aufrüsten. Ich habe aktuell kein Geld alles auf einmal zu kaufen, da hat mit der Mitarbeiter empfohlen, wenn ich schon Verstärker und die beiden Standlautsprecher kaufe, auf jedenfall einen SUB dazu zu nehmen. Da es den für den selben Preis aber auch mit 5.1 System gibt, hätte ich dann ein 7.1 System bereits vollständig.

  Die Boxen aus dem 5.1 System würden dann die seitlichen 2 und die hinteren 2 sowie den Center darstellen, und später wenn das Geld da ist, kann ich nach und nach austauschen.

  Die Standlautsprecher *ELAC FS207 A* sind aktuell *Auslaufmodell*e, wo ich ggf. sogar die Ausstellungsstücke bekommen kann, das wäre also attraktiv.

  Probehören hat erstmal ganz gut gefallen, auch im Gegensatz zu Harman / Kardon oder Canton. Der Klang war wärmer iwie.

  Mich interessiert eure Meinung und Erfahrung zu diesem Verstärker, zu diesen Boxen und generell. Was könnt ihr berichten und würdet ihr dazu oder dagegen raten.

  Bei Musik und Film klang es ganz gut, auch wenn ich nicht präsentiert bekommen habe, die tief der Sub kommt. ich Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob der auch ein tiefen Grölen bzw. Dubstep Vibrations schafft. 

  Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung:
  PS: Ich wollte einen neuen Thread eröffnen, da es hier ja um eine konkrete Fragestellung geht.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Ich habe eine konkrete Nachfrage, da ich in einem Saturn von einem Hifi-Berater Mitarbeiter dorthin gehend beraten wurde.



Das sagt ja schon alles .... 

Also die ELAC FS 207 A mit den Lautsprechern ausm Starlet zu mischen ist humbug, die Frontspeaker klingen komplett anders, und grad der Center vom Starlet Set kann da nicht mithalten klanglich, das ist quasi dann ein bunt zusammengewürfelter haufen der garnicht zusammen passt. Genauso wie die Aussage das du unbedingt auch den Subwoofer brauchst mit den Frontspeakern, welche begründung hatte er den dazu ? Die Standboxen sind ausgewachsen, und wenn der AVR nicht grad ne Luftpumpe ist reicht auch erstmal die ganze geschichte OHNE Subwoofer. Auch glaub ich das dieses Subwööferchen vom Starlet set überhaupt nicht richtig mithalten kann, klanglich wäre es sicher nicht wirklich optimal. 

Nächste geschichte, bedenke bei den Center / Rear Lautsprechern sollte man schon jene aus der gleichen Serie nehmen, d.h wenn die FS207 A auslaufmodelle sind, könnte unter umständen schwer werden in einiger zeit die restliche Bestückung für den 7.1 projekt zu bekommen ( mal abgesehen davon, hast du überhaupt die Stellmöglichkeit für 7.1 ? ) Wenn man bei ELAC mal schaut gibts schon garkeine Speaker mehr der 200er Serie nur noch die nachfolger, und ob die charakteristik gleich sind mit den 207er ist fraglich. 


Mein Fazit, in nen anderen Markt gehen, der Verkäufter hat dir keine sinnvolle auskunft gegeben, sondern wollt wohl eher unbedingt ihr austellungsgerümpel andrehen damit im Verkaufsraum wieder Platz ist. Immer schön aufpassen, auch vermeidliche tolle angebote vom verkäufer sind nicht immer tolle angebote. Er hat bei dir schon ne typische Verkäuferstrategie angewendet, aufpassen nicht immer ist es in deinem interesse was der tolle Typ dir ans ohr labert


----------



## ZLxBk (11. November 2013)

Das Argument für den Subwoofer begründet er in meiner Zielvorstellung. Ich brauche das System für filme. Das Kino feeling, zum zocken und für Musik wobei ich div. Richtungen bei Techno und Rock bevorzuge. Ich möchte satten Sound und auf tiefes donnern uns grohlen des basses. Der soll klar und definiert sein aber auch kräftig und tief...
Achja. Der sub hat er mir empfohlen und meinte später, das es den selben ja auch im starlet gibt, da könnte ich direkt guten deal machen....

Aber wo kann ich mich denn ordentlich beraten lassen? Komme aus Solingen/ Wuppertal die Ecke..

Will mich nicht so gern übern Tisch ziehen lassen.

Auch meinte er ich kann einfach später in der Serie bleiben und die dann aktuellen boxen nachkaufen, wird wenn ja nur bessser...

Leider kann ich mich sagen was ich brauche, nur wofür ich es nutzen will und was für ein feeling ich dabei erwarte...

Grad mit nem freien Hifi Händler telefoniert... Der verlangt direkt mal 100;€ nur für die Beratung....

Ich bin deprimiert..


----------



## 2fast4uall (11. November 2013)

Onkyo sagt mir persönlich nicht zu. Ich hatte mal einen und mein Stromverbrauch ist derart in die Höhe geschossen, dass ich ihn wieder verkauft und mir einen Yamaha geholt habe.
Allein im HDMI-Passthrough im Standby wollte der Onkyo knapp 30 Watt aus meiner Steckdose, das ist definitiv zu viel. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es sich bei deinem Modell ebenfalls um einen Stromfresser handelt, glaube jedoch nicht, dass Onkyo daran etwas geändert hat. Ich habe nun den Yamaha RX-V673 und bin hochzufrieden. Nen kleinen Test gibt's hier: TEST: Yamaha 7.2 AV-Receiver RX-V673 (22.05.2012). Würde dich 10 € mehr kosten als der Onkyo.

Bei Lautsprechern kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung, finanziell und auch klanglich zu Wharfedale raten. Meine Eltern haben sich jetzt das Diamond 9 System gekauft und es klingt einfach überragend. Es gab mal ein System von denen ohne aktiven Subwoofer für 399 €. Bei Bedarf such ich gern mal raus, wie genau das heißt...

Was ist denn deine preisliche Schmerzgrenze?

Edit: Hier ist das Wharfedale-System, was ich meinte...Wharfedale Crystal 3 5.0 Lautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Gut für Filme und Zocken macht das schon spass mit Subwoofer, wird aber dann auch erst interessant wenn du mehrkanal Sound nutzt, oder wenn eben wirklich der Amp ne Luftpumpe ist, allerdings das der Sub wirklich so harmoniert, bsp der Sub geht bis 35hz runter, die FS 207 gehen bis 36hz runter. Müsste man sich eben anhören wie die kombi ohne Subwoofer klingt. 

Ja der Sub ist wirklich im Starlet, aber was bringt dir das Starlet Set wenn du die 207 nimmst, eben rein garnix. Zumal du dir ja ausrechnen kannst wie gut, die Lautsprecher im Starlet set sein müssen wenn du die "quasi" dazu geschenkt bekommst. 

Alles in allem, wie gesagt nen andere Fachhändler suchen, mehrere meinungen einholen und viel probehören. Was es bei dir in der nähge gibt kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich komm aus nem komplett anderem Eck, aber geh hier mal ins Audio forum, da gibts nen Sammelthread, frag dort mal nach Händlern in deiner nähe, da wirste sicher einige Tipps bekommen. 


100€ für Beratung ? Aber dann kommt der hoffentlich vorbei und hat einige Lautsprecher und Testgeräte im Gepäck. Ansonst fänd ich es schon ziemlich hart 100€ für nen gespräch zu verlangen.

@2fast4you was habt ihr immer mit dem Stromverbauch  Was soll ich den da sagen mit meinem AVR der 1.2KW ! aus der Dose zieht bei hoher Lautstärke


----------



## PadMoloy (11. November 2013)

Also mit der Marke elac machst du nichts verkehrt. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir gebrauchte elacs bei ebay zu ersteigern. Ich habe zb auch ein gemischtes System  Avr marantz 6007  
Front  elac bs 403
 Center elac 203 
Sub elac 111.1 ESP  
Rear elac 310 Jet i  
Das Starlet sys ist echt nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Man muss sie sich anhören, die Jet / Bändchen Hochtöner sind auch nicht jedermans sache. 
Pauschal kann man das halt einfach nicht sagen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. November 2013)

Unglaublich wie niedrig ihr eine vernünftige 5.1 Anlage schätzt ^^


----------



## ZLxBk (11. November 2013)

Danke erstmal für eure aktive Hilfe, das geht ja gut los hier. Ja die hunder Euro nur wenn ich dorthin fahre bösem hören kann und reden. Das wars. Das nennt sich Abschluss orientierte Beratung. Beim kauf wird es angerechnet, ohne Zahl ich das so...

Ich gab ja wie gesagt nur mal im Saturn im Hifi Raum Vergleich bohren gemacht. Nicht das starlet, aber den sub mit den LS vorn. Und mit dem Center. Klang toll fand ich, nur weiß ich nach wie vor nicht, ob der bass auch richtig tief kann... Gefallen gat mit das die Membran nicht nachschwingt...

Ich bon da ran gegangen, 2.1 muss sein und wenn mehr geht gerne mehr. Ich will ja den Kino Sound habt ihr ja schon gelesen. Ich klapper mal noch expert Schulter ab, den Geschäftsführer kenn ich zimind. Persönlich, hoffe da werd ich gut beraten. 

Ansonsten.. spricht etwas gegen den ONKYO ? Ich weiß nicht das Gerät hört sich von der Leistung her gut an, Qualität weiß ich nur vom Verkäufer das die gut sein soll. Boxen sind Sa eher die größere Frage..

Elac kannte ich bisher gar nicht, aber es hat ja keinen Sinn wie ich gehört habe auf den Center zu verzichten.. aber ohne sub ist auch blöd.. 

Pflicht ist also R L front. Sub. Center. Für das alles am besten nicht mehr als 2000 das ist bis Ende des Jahres meine schmerz Grenze und ich würde schon gerne bis Ende des Jahres das System stehen gaben.

Und ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben später aufrüsten zu können. 5.1 bis 7.2 .. ich wohn ha noch zu Hause hab da aber ne eigenevwohnung. Falls ichvdann mal bzw wenn ich ausziehe sollte dad System natürlich auch in anderen räumen eine saubere Leistung bringen. 

Musik zocken Kinofilme mit mich total einsaugender soundkulisse..

Unrealistisches ziel?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. November 2013)

Sub muss sein für Filme und der Onkyo ist samt mit Denon qualitativ gesehen eigt die Besten allein der Videoprozessor und die Auflösung des Klangs beim Onkyo Spricht eigt für ihn . Leistung verbraucht nun mal viel ! Und ich würd dir raten einfach nix unter 1.000 für 5.1 auszugeben.

Was bringt dir das jetzt 300-500 auszugeben und in paar Jahren bist du unzufrieden usw und kaufst erst dann eine teure ^^ dann haste Verlust gemacht.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Puh da fängt schon das problem an, du hast es nur in dem Markt gehört im zugehörigen Verkaufsraum nehm ich an, diese Räume gleichen kein Stück der Akoustik in den eigenen 4 Räumen, drum kanns sein das die Elac bei dir daheim sich wiederum komplett anders anhören und auch wessentlich mehr Bass produzieren als in dem Verkaufsraum, einer der gründe warum man wenn möglich die Speaker sich daheim anhören sollte ( was aber auch wiederum schwer ist weil kaum ein Händler das anbietet, und schon garnicht Media Markt, Saturn und co ) 

Was den Kino sound angeht, damit musst du dich erstmal abfinden erstmal ist Stereo angesagt, ob jetz nen Subwoofer wirklich zwingend ist nunja kommt auf einen selbst drauf an, würds erstmal ohne probieren. Nen Center hingegen ist bei Filmen schon das A und O bzw ein sehr wichtiger Lautsprecher da die meisten Sounds eben aus dem Center kommen, und wenn die Front Speaker sowieso sehr weit auseinander stehen kann da ein Center schon gut zur geltung kommen.

Natürlich mit 2000€ wäre was möglich, allerdings dann nicht mit so tollen Speakern wie den Elac sondern mit was billigeren, gut das kann bei Filmen und Games nicht so viel ausmachen, aber Musik da du die sowieso nur in Stereo hören solltest, sind 2 gescheite Frontspeaker schonmal keine verkehrte Idee. Gut 36hz ist schon ordentlich tief, bei Dubstep gehts manchmal bisl Tiefer aber kann schon ausreichen sein, zumal ja nicht nur die Speaker hier relevant sind, sondern auch deine Stellmöglichkeiten die beinflussen auch nochmal das Klangverhalten im Tiefton bereich ( drum sollte man sich Speaker eben daheim anhören ) 

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "membran nicht nachschwingt" und das der Onkyo sich von der leistung gut anhört ? Lass dich mal von den Watt angaben nicht irritieren, das hat noch nix zu bedeutet, schon garnicht bei AVR´s weil 90% der Hersteller da eh mit Tricks arbeiten, der Trick beim Onkyo, anggeben mit 160W pro Kanal, diese werden aber nur unter idealbedingungen erreicht, nämlich wenn auch nur dieser eine Kanal angesteuert wird, werden alle 7 Kanäle gleichzeitig angesteuert, so können da keine 160W mehr rauskommen pro Kanal, lass es vieleicht maximal 40W sein ( aber auch kein Beinbruch, in nem normalen Raum ohne Exzessiv hoher Lautstärke mit halbwegs guten Speakern reicht das vollkommen aus ) Wobei die Elac nun auch nicht den mega wirkungsgrad haben. 
Was ich von dem Onkyo halten soll, nunja mein fall wäre es nicht, allerdings hab ich mittlweile eh nen gehobenen Standart was Verstärker angeht, von daher kann ich dazu nicht wirklich was objektives schreiben, auser jenes was ich schon geschrieben hab. 

Mein Tipp wäre eben nach und nach aufrüsten. 

Ich schau auch sehr oft TV und Filme einfach nur in Stereo und ohne Subwoofer, allerdings ist meine Konstellation auch bisl anders mein AVR hat massig Dampf und ich hab sehr ausgewachsene Frontspeaker ( einer der gründe für die 1200W Stromverbrauch allein vom AVR ), aber nen Center vermisse ich so gut wie nie, auser ich schalt eben auf Surround, dann wird er zwingend notwendig. Aber selbst im Downmix von Dolby Digital auf Stereo vermisse ich da eigentlich nix.

@Jayceon Tayler, nen Sub ist nur dann zwingend notwendig wenn der AVR einfach nicht genug Power entwickelt kann für ausgewachsene Standboxen, oder man eben nur Regalspeaker hat. Bei mir gehts ja auch und das obwohl ich Bassfanatiker bin, allerdings das was mein AVR mit meinen Frontspeakern rauspowert, da muss ich fürs normale hören kein Sub dazu feuern ( und das obwohl ich nen Sub da stehen hab der mehr kostet als manch einer für ne 5.1 ausgibt *g* )


----------



## ZLxBk (11. November 2013)

Ichvantworte später nochmal ausführlicher auf deinen Beitrag.. zu Hause mach ich mal Fotos von meinem Wohnzimmer. Die RL speaker stehen zu 2m weit auseinander. Techno Dan bin ich daher der sub. Der Verkäufer meinte zu mir das bei vielen sub der bass nach seinem anschlägt langsam ausschwingt, der von elac dagegen stoppt automatisch sobald der Sound ausgegeben wurde.   Insgesagt kann ich bis an den Bereich 2000 rangehen. Sagen wir ich nehm den ONKYO für 400 dann bleiben Ca. 1600 plus minus 200 da mach ich dann kein Spektakel drum. Ich möchte eben nur die Möglichkeit haben später dann auch aufzurüsten.. und nicht doof da zu stehen weil es nichts mehr dafür gibt. Für Filme und faming wäre das naturlichvtoll zumindest 5.1 zu haben... Frage ist  dann nur  was und wie...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

Mehr wie 5.1 kann kaum jemand vernünftig stellen und man kann durchaus vorerst auf den Sub verzichten. Bei mir fallen auch ohne den Erdbebensimulator die Gläser aus dem Schrank, es ist eine Einstellungssache am Receiver wie weit die Hauptboxen mitspielen dürfen. Front und Center sollten ähnlich wie möglich sein damit die Bühne passt. Yamaha ; Onkyo und Denon sind so die Größen am Markt. Ich hatte Pech mit Onkyo ( DVD gleich nach der Garantie Schrott ( waren ja nur 300 Taler ) und der Receiver hielt knapp 2 Jahre länger ( fand ich für ein Gerät der 1400 Taler Klasse etwas ärmlich ). Yamaha war nicht so ganz mein Geschmack und so wurde es wieder Denon wenn auch nicht mehr die gleiche Preisklasse. Vergleiche einfach mal im Laden die Receiver bezüglich Menü, Bedienung etc. Bei den Boxen kann man auch getrost bei Canton fündig werden, wie zb so etwas in der Art.

Nur verstehe ich nicht warum man deswegen einen neuen Thread aufmacht


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. November 2013)

Was hältst du von den Nuberts oder Klipschs ?


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Oh die beiden muss man probehören, entweder man mags oder nicht 

Nuberts sind relativ Neutral abgestimmt, manche nennen es "Kalt" 
Und die Klipsch haben ihre eigenart im Hochton bereich durch die Hybridhörner, die sollte man sich unbedingt vorher anhören, ist nicht jedermans sache. 

Ich hab auch nen paar Speaker mit Hybridhörnern ( jene die in den Klipsch LaScala zum einsatz kommen ) und manchmal gehen dir mir schon sehr aufn Senkel, allerdings liebe ich sie auch manchmal. Gut mein Vorteil das ich 5 Paar Speaker daheim hab


----------



## ZLxBk (12. November 2013)

Meine ausführliche Antwort auf dekay55’s Beitrag:

Ja ich habe die Boxen im markt Probegehört, auf den Teil dass ich vllt einen Händler finde der mich die zu Hause hören lässt… die meisten wollen sich selbst das Beratungsgespräch bezahlen lassen… das gibt also nichts..

Zum Thema Stereo ist angesagt gibt es auch eine Neuerung, habe ein neues Angebot, was ich gleich noch erwähnen werde.

Das mit den Stellmöglichkeiten habe ich bisher schon durchdacht, dass kommt hin, das das vom Klang aber was ausmacht gebe ich dir recht, jedoch höre ich das ja noch nicht im Vorfeld. 

„membran nicht nachschwingt“ .. Der Elay SUB hat eine 2. Membran die entgegen der einen schwingt, sodass sobald der Tonabschnitt gespielt wurde, der Basssound aufgehoben und sofort auf 0 geht. andere könnten „ausschwingen“ und das Bassgehalle noch etwas ausklingen lassen.
Das Zitat mit dem ONKYO ist unglücklich gefallen, ich wollte wissen ob man mit dem ONKYO gute oder sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann und ob ich da etwas qualitativ hochwertiges in die Hände bekomme. Oder ob ich besser anderweitig schauen sollte und nicht mich auf diesen ONKYO TX NR 626 b versteifen… (bisher hat niemand so wirklich etwas dagegen gesagt //Außer ein Thread im Hifi-Forum, wo vllt 20 Leute darüber sprechen, dass der Verstärker zu Rauschen, Knacken und kurzen Knallen bei Audioformatwechseln an die Boxen gibt)

Die Elac haben nicht so einen Wirkungsgrad? Was meinst du damit?
Vielleicht das, was ich gleich unten erwähne?


Gestern war ich auf die Schnelle noch in einem Hifi Geschäft und habe mich Beraten lassen. Der Verkäufer hat mir erzählt, dass JET Hochtöner eigentlich nur etwas Musik sind, besonders und vor allem klassische Musik damit man die Feinheiten heraushören kann.

Elac kaufen bei ihm hauptsächlich Musiker und Musikbegeisterte Klassikfans, so sagte er.
Um aber bei der Marke zu bleiben konstellierte er mir ein System aus ELAC Speakern, aber dieses Mal ohne JET Hochtöner, dafür aber R L Frontspeaker und Center + Hinten Rechts + Links alles aus der selben Serie. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr um welche Modelle es ging, jedoch weiß ich, dass ich inkl. Dem ONKYO TX NR 626 b auf ~1900 € gekommen bin. Dafür keine Blechboxen…

Er meinte weiterhin zu mir, dass ELAC zum Gaming und Filme schauen eigentlich zu schade sind. Er nannte es auch mit einem Porsche den Acker pflügen. Es geht, aber dazu braucht man nicht solche Boxen. Klar Musik höre ich auch aber keine Klassik.

Er kam dann auf mich zu und meinte, dass die meisten jungen Leute bei ihm am Ende Canton kaufen würden.

Die Elac sind gut bzw. klarer/ feiner im Mitteltonbereich, aber dafür weniger in Höhen und Tiefen.
Canton geht mehr in die Höhen und mehr in die Tiefen und liefert dafür weniger Details im Mittelton.
Die Frage ist jetzt, lohnt sich Elac für mich doch nicht wie ich dachte? Klar Probehören, kommt gleich….

Die Elac konnte ich nicht probehören, aber ich denke die werden ähnlichen Klang haben die die die ich gehört habe.
Ich fand den Sound bisschen wärmer als andere.

DAFÜR ABER: Canton, knackiger und härter.. Aber die Canton klangen auch nicht schlecht.

Ich habe mir dort mal Canton angehört, es klang weniger warm, aber ich meine erkannt zu haben, dass ich mehr Bass bekomme. Knackigeren Sound und das großspuriger.

Ich möchte Gaming betreiben und Filme schauen. Tv schauen und Musikhören Techno Rock etc. bisschen Lindsey Stirling, aber außer ihrem Instrument in der Einsatzweise ist bei mir auch schon Schluss mit Klassik.



Für meine Range die ich mir wünsche, klingt es rein theoretisch besser Canton zu kaufen.
Mehr Höhen. Mehr Tiefen. Mehr Bass. Knackiger aggressiver Sound. So der Verkäufer.
Ich teste die Canton morgen mal mit ein paar CD’s von mir. Etwas Techno Trance, etwas Rockiges. 


Preislich liege ich dann noch etwas unter den 1900€ - dann fehlt nur noch der SUB, der ist dnan noch nicht bei. Das Angebot dazu. Ich suche mir erstmal eine Anlage und alles aus, und wenn ich alles zu Hause habe und dann nicht sicher bin ob SUB ja oder nein, kann ich mir übers Wochenende einen ausleihen und danach kaufen oder sein lassen. Zum SUB komme ich also dnan später wieder zurück wenn der Rest steht.

Ich mochte das Klavierlack design von ELAC, Canton die sind komplett Holz mit normaler Stoffblende in schwarz.

Klangfarbe fand ich bei den teuren aus Angebot 1, die mit JET Hochtönern die ich ja verworfen habe, wärmer aber weniger tief und kräftig. Dafür ist Canton kräftiger und mehr hoch und tief….

Könnt ihr mir zumindest theoretisch weiterhelfen, was für meine Ansprüche sinnvoller ist? Ich glaube zu meinen, dass es Canton ist, weil ich ja viel verschiedenes machen möchte…..

So das war meine ausführliche Antwort. Ich bitte weiterhin um eure Kommentare 


----------



## DrSin (12. November 2013)

Du kommst aus Wuppertal / Sg? Ich biete dir an, bei mir Probe zu hören, Standboxen, Center und Rear's ohne Sub.

Boxen sind von Magnat, Avr von Onkyo, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dich überzeugen kann, dass du keinen Sub brauchst.
Und wenn ich dir dann den Preis für alles nenne, bin ich auf die Reaktion gespannt.
Es gibt in Rade einen super Laden, wo man günstig an alles ran kommt - mit Garantie.


----------



## PadMoloy (12. November 2013)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=30&thread=10926&back=&sort=&z=238
Frag da mal nach da kann dir geholfen werden.


----------



## ZLxBk (12. November 2013)

Hifi Forum war ich schon, leider etwas erfolgloser, da die antworten dort teilweise sehr langsam wenn überhaupt kommen. Außerdem wollte ich als normal Anwender auch gerne die Meinung von den Leuten hier hören xD da hier mehr multimedua als Hifi pur unterwegs ist. Werde aber dort in meinen Themen noch dieses hier verlinken.

@drsin schreib mir doch mal ne pm, wenn du magst. Danke für das Angebot


----------



## ZLxBk (13. November 2013)

Heute geh ich Boxen anhören. Sowohl die canton als auch elac (aber andere mein Modell ist nicht da) gibt's boxen die ich mir auch anhören sollte auf jedenfalls bzw worauf sollte ich beim hören achten? Ich soll Musik mitnehmen, nehm eine Figur Trance mit eine hardstyle und eine von hochgehen mit, noch andere Ideen?


----------



## merhuett (13. November 2013)

Kauf dir doch einfach was dir gefällt.


----------



## ZLxBk (14. November 2013)

Ich kaufe mir einfach was mir gefällt 
 Da sind wir schonmal in greifbare Nähe gerückt:

Hier meine Ergebnisse des gestrigen Tages:

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit mir 2 verschiedene ELAC LS anzuhören und 3 verschiedene von Canton.
Als Musik habe ich von CD Hardstyle, Technotrance und Nightwish benutzt.
Gerade Nightwish (alte Besetzung mit Tarja) war ein gutes Testbeispiel.
Metallastige Gitarren und dazu die Opernstimme Tarja.

Die ELAC Boxen haben alle beide "versagt" für meine Anforderungen. Nur die Vocals wenn sie ganz hochtönig waren kamen gut durch. Ansonsten wurden alle Tiefen der Gitarren "verschluckt" und und irgendwie kam kein "knackiger" Ton heraus. 2h habe ich Probegehört, nichts gefunden kein Lied das mir mit den ELAC gefallen hat.

Die Schlacht ging also Canton intern weiter. Den kräftigsten Sound haben Canton gelifert.
Der Bass könnte mehr sein, ich finde die Boxen gut, klarer Sound und klarer Bass. Jedoch hats mich noch nicht vom Hocker gerissen.

Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch keinen WOW HAMMER Effekt erwarten.. die Boxen haben sich gut angehört.
Klar und das Volumen hat sich gezeigt, das die Reichweite schön runter und auch rauf geht.

Ich frage mich nur, sollte ich hier verweilen, oder noch mehr Händler suchen und noch mehr Probehören...?!
Die Boxen waren die besten, die ich bisher gehört habe, nur gabs noch keinen WOW Effekt.
Aber gut, den bekomme ich vielleicht dann zu Hause mit richtigem Raumklang bei einem Film?!....

Hier die Aufstellung der aktuellen Favoriten:

Frontlautsprecher für R&L:
2x Canton GLE 496

LS Hinten R&L:
2x Canton GLE 426

Center:
1x Canton GLE 456Center

So habe ich das System mit nem ramdom Verstärker von BLock Probegehört.
Später meine der Verkäufer, wenn ich das mal mit mehr Power hören möchte (wollte ich), da hat er einen Yamaha Verstärker angeschlossen. Zack mehr Volumen noch, mehr Power.

Er empfiehlt mir wenn ich die Boxen nehme, folgenden Verstärker:
1x Yamaha RX A 830

Er sagte Yamaha und Canton klingt einfach rund zusammen, der Vorführeffekt im laden hat es bewiesen. Leider konnte ich "meinen" ggf. zukünftigen Verstärker nicht testen.

Optional sagt er, wenn es mir untenrum nicht reicht, sollte ich diesen Sub nehmen:
1x Yamaha NS-SW700

Der würde wohl ordentlich tief gehen und richtig guten Sound liefern.



Natürlich könnt ihr mir nicht sagen, was mir besser gefällt, aber ihr könntet mir helfen mit euren Meinungen und Kommentaren zu den besagten Geräten und LS.

Wie gesagt, meinem Empfinden nach klangen diese Boxen bisher am besten (ich habe nur die Front LS testen können).
Aber da viele Händler hier Geld für eine Beratung verlangen und ich nicht weiß wo ich sonst noch hingehen sollte wo ich DIESE Canton gegen andere testen kann, bin ich etwas ratlos rastend.

Einen WOW-Effekt gab es zwar nicht, aber es sind die besten von denen die ich bisher gehört habe.
Was meint ihr zu meiner neuen Story? Kommentare, Diskussionen und Anregungen erwünscht! 


Vielen lieben Dank an alle fleißigen Helferleins :.)


----------



## ZLxBk (16. November 2013)

*push*


----------



## soth (16. November 2013)

Ich würde dir raten noch weitere Lautsprecher anzuhören, dann machst du dir nachher keine Vorwürfe, wenn dir doch etwas anderes besser gefällt.
Warum bei euch Geld für die Beratung verlangt wird ist mir schleierhaft, aber du benötigst ja keine wirkliche Beratung, sondern willst einfach nur Probe hören. Falls die Händler dafür auch Geld verlangen, würde ich einfach wieder aus dem Geschäft spazieren, die wollen scheinbar nichts verkaufen...


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2013)

Willkommen - Audio2000 - Startseite Die haben auch Dali im Programm(Die Zensor Serie ist in deiner Preisklasse ein Geheimtipp).

AREA DVD Hardware


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. November 2013)

Hast du schon Nubert gehört ?


----------



## ZLxBk (17. November 2013)

Nein, Nubert habe ich bisher nicht gehört.

Ich habe die Tage nochmal 2 Freunde gefragt, einen Elektriker undveinen Studenten im Maschinenbau, die beide Ahnung von Hifi haben. Der eine kennt sich gut mit alter, der andere mit neuer Hardware aus. Mit beiden war ich die Boxen von Canton probehören. Beide waren der Meinung, dass die Boxen zu mir und meinem Geschmack gut passen und eine gute Leistung und Qualität bringen. Im laden geht die verkabelung von Verstärker in ein schaltfeld (wo man boxen schalten kann) von dort in eine Anzeige und dann in die Boxen. Das Kabel hat angeblich auch einen zu geringen Durchmesser. Also sollen die zu Hause bei mir nochmal besser klingen, laut den beiden wenn die verkabelung ordentlich ist. Mein zukünftiger Verstärker ist ebenfalls etwas besser bzw anders als der gehörte. Der gehörte war analog mein Modell ist voll digital. 

Der laden bietet mir an wenn der Verstärker z.b. nicht gefällt, so lange das Gerät auszutauschen, bis ich den richtigen habe. Angeblich sei der rx  a 830 von Yamaha jedoch bereits der beste im laden. Auch kann ich später den sub erstmal für einige rage ausleihen, und testen bis ich den richtigen habe. Kundenservice ist richtig toll dort. Auch der Preis ist gut, bekomme quasi internetpteise für alle Teile wenn ich alles dort nehme.


Meine Freunde raten mir, das dort zu kaufen, da die Verbesserung die ich vielleicht noch finden würde wahrscheinlich noch eine lange suche mit sich bringt und ich diese wahrscheinlich nichtmals richtig wahrnehmen würde. Daher raten sie mir dazu den deal dort zu machen. Was denkt ihr zu der Story?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2013)

Mit den Canton könnte man glücklich werden. Den Receiver hatte ich auch erst in der engeren Wahl bin dann aber halt doch bei Denon geblieben. Ob man unbedingt diesen Yamaha Sub braucht lasse ich mal dahingestellt, wenn würde ich dann eher einen nehmen der Rest passt.


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2013)

Nie beim ersten Shop sofort kaufen. Wenn Du aus der Ecke Wuppertal kommst hör Dir im von mir geposteten Laden die Dali wenigstens zum Vergleich an. Wenn Dir die Cantons besser gefallen kannst Du die immer noch kaufen.


----------



## ZLxBk (17. November 2013)

Hey, danke für eure Antworten.

@ Dr. Bakterius: Was meinst du mit "wenn würde ich dann eher einen nehmen der Rest passt" ?
@Icedaft: Ich werde wohl auf jeden Fall noch bei Audio 2000 vorbeischauen, nur um zu gucken ob mich da etwas total von den Socken reisen kann  Die beiden Kollegen nehm ich besser mal mit dann xP

Zum Thema SUB: Kollege meinte noch, als Alternative mit etwas detaillierterem Klang (im Gegensatz zum Yamaha) würde er diesen hier empfehlen... hmmm just saying, ich kann den Sub von Yamaha eh erstmal testen ein Wochenende ohne den kaufen zu müssen, aber wäre natürlich nett Vergleichbares zu haben. Kolelge hat folgenden genannt: 
Experience the B&W ASW610 - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W Speakers


//Nach Audio 2000 wenn die mir nichts noch besseres zeigen können, dann denke ich bleibe ich bei der genannten Kombination  Zumal ich keine Zeit habe so unendlich viel durch die gegend zu Fahren.. ^^


----------



## dekay55 (18. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Nein, Nubert habe ich bisher nicht gehört.
> 
> Ich habe die Tage nochmal 2 Freunde gefragt, einen Elektriker undveinen Studenten im Maschinenbau, die beide Ahnung von Hifi haben.
> 
> Das Kabel hat angeblich auch einen zu geringen Durchmesser. Also sollen die zu Hause bei mir nochmal besser klingen, laut den beiden wenn die verkabelung ordentlich ist. Mein zukünftiger Verstärker ist ebenfalls etwas besser bzw anders als der gehörte. Der gehörte war analog mein Modell ist voll digital.



Du hattest doch geschrieben das die Ahnung von Hifi haben ? Das mit dem Kabelklang ist absoluter schwachsinn. Wenn das keine 20 meter Klingeldraht waren, wirst du keine klangliche veraenderung hören, schon garnicht in der Preisklasse. 

Auserdem gibt es keine Voll Digitalen Verstaerker, Ein Verstaerker funktioniert immer Analog, selbst sog. Class D "Digital" haben einen Analogen aufbau. Auserdem nen Class D oder "Digital" Verstaerker hat keinerlei vorteil, sondern nem "Analogen" Verstaerker gegenüber nur starke Nachteile, wie den extrem hohen THD Wert der immer entsteht bei nem Class D.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. November 2013)

Also ich benutze für meine Speakers zb für Vordere LS und Center ich glaub 2.00 m 6qmm durchschnitt

Und für die hinteren Glaub ich 3,50 m


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2013)

Ich meinte damit das er sich ev. optisch harmonisch einfügt anstatt diesen Hochglanzhügel von Yamaha ( nix gegen die Marke ich habe selber einen ), da zb. die Canton ja ein markanteres Design haben.
Ein wenig Mühe sollte man sich trotzdem aufbürden da man doch eher für einen langen Zeitraum kauft. Ich selber habe zwar auch so verrückte Leitungsquerschnitte aber generell würde man rundum mit 2,5mm² bequem klarkommen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. November 2013)

Für normale Lautsprecher bzw alles im Einsteiger Bereich reicht 2.5 maximal aus


----------



## dekay55 (18. November 2013)

2.5mm² reicht auch für weit mehr als Einsteiger oder Highend bereich, selbst 1.5mm² waeren vollkommen ausreichend wenns nicht grad ein 20m CCA Kabel ist.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. November 2013)

Für High end ? 2,5? Für über 2.50m ? Für LS mit mehr als 300 Watt ?


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du hattest doch geschrieben das die Ahnung von Hifi haben ? Das mit dem Kabelklang ist absoluter schwachsinn. Wenn das keine 20 meter Klingeldraht waren, wirst du keine klangliche veraenderung hören, schon garnicht in der Preisklasse.
> 
> Auserdem gibt es keine Voll Digitalen Verstaerker, Ein Verstaerker funktioniert immer Analog, selbst sog. Class D "Digital" haben einen Analogen aufbau. Auserdem nen Class D oder "Digital" Verstaerker hat keinerlei vorteil, sondern nem "Analogen" Verstaerker gegenüber nur starke Nachteile, wie den extrem hohen THD Wert der immer entsteht bei nem Class D.


 
Wenn sich etablierte Hifi-Marken wie NAD, T+A oder Cambridge Audio sich dem Thema Digitalverstärker nicht verschließen, dann kann es um die klanglichen Qualitäten dieser Schaltungstechnik nicht gänzlich schlecht bestellt sein. Ich würde neue (ich muß gerade Lachen, denn "Digitalverstärker" bzw. Class-T-Amps wurden mitte der 90er zum ersten mal bei Car-Hifi Verstärkern eingesetzt...) Techniken nicht generell verteufeln, letztlich kommt es bei dem was hinten rauskommt auf das Layout, die Qualität der Bauteile und den Einsatzbereich an. Das sich ein (gut klingender) Analog-Amp leichter designen lässt als ein gut klingender Digitalamp, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## dekay55 (18. November 2013)

Ja und ? Was soll da Problematisch sein, nen Stromkabel ist auch nur 1.5mm² dick und da können problemlos 3600W drüber geschickt werden. Ich jag hier auch über "nur" 2.5mm Kabel was 20m Lang ist hin und wieder bisl über 500W, aber da mach ich mir dan eher sorgen um meine Gesundheit statt ums Kabel. 

Und was soll an 2.5m Laenge so besonders sein das man hier gleich ultra dickes Kabel haben muss, das waere nichtmal bei CCA wirklich relevant, wie schon gesagt bei 20m lass ich mir das argument gefallen wenn man nur CCA kabel hat das man dickeres nehmen sollte wegen dem höheren Wiederstand was CCA Kabel hat. 

BTW ein Lautsprecher hat keine Watt, sondern er vertraegt eine gewisse Watt Zahl 

@Icedraft ja auch bekannte marken nehmen Class D amps, aber das gewiss nicht aus Qualitaetsgründen sondern weil kaum einer was mit THD anfangen kann, oder gar ein geübtes gehör hat um nen THD von 1% rauszuhören. Warum Class D genutzt wird hat ganz andere gründe, heutzutage nen Totschlagargument ist der Stromverbrauch und das wissen auch Hersteller wie NAD Cambridge und co. Sie wissen aber auch genau das es nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, allein schon von der Schalttechnik eines Class D wird einem klar das es nicht das Gelbe sein kann, und rein physikalisch gesehen sind grenzen gesetzt was qualitaet angeht. Ein Class D kann einfach kein THD von 0.5% haben bei geringer auslastung, was denkste warum so ziemlich jeder AVR mit Class D nen THD von 0.7 - 1% hat ( und die werte sind ganz schön geschont worden ). Für mich ist das schon zu hoch, den vorteil eines solchen AVR´s ist halt einfach der Stromverbrauch, und die Materialersparnis weil kleine billige Kühlkörper verbaut werden können. Trotzdem ich liebe dann eher mein AVR der Class AB hat, gut er frisst 1.2Kw aus der Steckdose, gut der wiegt 30kg und hat nen Lüfter, dafür verzerrt an der kiste nix wenn ichs mal Laut haben will.


----------



## DrSin (19. November 2013)

Zum Thema Kabel verweise ich gern hier hin... http://dj4br.home.t-link.de/lautspr.htm


----------



## ZLxBk (21. November 2013)

Audio 2000 hat ein ganz neues Licht auf die Sache geworfen, richtiger Profi High end laden...

War jetzt schon zu 2h Gespräch und kurzes reinhören da. Samstag hab ich einen längeren Termin dort. Bekomme 2 vollständige 5.0 Systeme aufgebaut, eines von cabasse und eins von Dali. Dann heißt es surround probehören...

Wird dann mein Budget etwas sprengen aber iwie hoffe ich verkraftbar...

Nur eben ohne sub. Ein guter aground sub kostet scheinbar um die 800 und das Geld habe ich aktuell nicht. Verstärker soll ein Pioneer werden, ich bin sehr gespannt auf Samstag. Allein das uneingemessene reinhören in die cabasse boxen hat mich mehr überzeugt als canton..

Schade eig, mit canton wäre es günstiger geworden... So Zahl ich final bestimmt mit sub über 3,5 tausend. Aber der Sub muss dann halt warten. 

Auf jedenfall sehr toller laden! Muss man sagen..

Könnt ihr mir Tipps für das Probehören geben? Worauf achten etc? Welche Musik Filme sollte ich vorbereiten, die haben zwar da aber ich würde gerne von hellem acdc Rock bis zu Dubstep eine Mix-CD brennen, fallen ihr lieder und Interpreten dafür kennt bitte postet das.

Was sagt ihr denn zum Thema Pioneer Verstärker? Hatte den Hersteller bislang gar nicht aufm Schirm. Soll wohl sehr gutes Teil sein..

Aber iwie vertraue ich dem Laden auch richtig weil das alles sehr professionell wirkt. 

Eig sollte ich da Samstag hingehen, 2 Systeme probehören, und das was mir am besten gefällt nehmen oder es ganz lassen?! Weil mehr als die 2 Systeme fallen dort gar nicht in mein Budget..

Ach das ist schwer..

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ebastler (21. November 2013)

Was ich liebe, zum Probehören, ist Alanis Morisette.
Leider habe ich keine CD zur Hand, nur mein Vater.
Ihre Stimme ist sehr interessant, seine Sonus Faber spielen da Nuancen raus, die man nie bemerkt hat...

Ach ja, brennen... Bin da eher skeptisch. Hast du das alles als hochqualitatives FLAC zur Hand?


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Tipps für das Probehören geben? Worauf achten etc? Welche Musik Filme sollte ich vorbereiten, die haben zwar da aber ich würde gerne von hellem acdc Rock bis zu Dubstep eine Mix-CD brennen, fallen ihr lieder und Interpreten dafür kennt bitte postet das. *http://www.highresaudio.com/ ganz unten gibt es ein Button für kostenlose Downloads. Ansonsten als Hörempfehlung: AC/DC "The Razor´s Edge", Donald Fagen (Steely Dan) "Kamakiriad", Chris Rea "Auberge", Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms", Frankie goes to Hollywood "Welcome to the Pleasure Dome", Norah Jones "Feels like Home", Sting "...All This Time[Live]", Tracy Chapman "Tracy Chapman", U2 "The Joshua Tree", Yello "Baby", ein bischen Klassik dazu*
> 
> Was sagt ihr denn zum Thema Pioneer Verstärker? Hatte den Hersteller bislang gar nicht aufm Schirm. Soll wohl sehr gutes Teil sein.. *Hören, Verstärker sind auch ein bischen Glaubensfrage und was man für Ausstattungswünsche hat.*
> 
> ...


 

Versuch macht kluch... Chacka, du schaffst das...


----------



## ZLxBk (21. November 2013)

Natürlich habe ich meine Musik Sammlung in feinster "hust" mp3 Qualität vorliegen... So hab ich mir damals meine CDs auf den pc gezogen... Könnte ja keiner ahnen wozu ich das mal brauche..  ich Würfel also bunt alles zusammen und höre es mir dort an..


----------



## soth (21. November 2013)

Richtig, bunt zusammenwürfeln und am besten verwendest du Lieder, welche du gut kennst, gute Aufnahmen helfen dir gar nichts, wenn du nicht weißt worauf du hören musst!
Und falls es sich dabei nicht gerade um 128kbit/s mp3s, sondern um VBR0 oder CBR320kbit/s handelt, ist das relativ egal. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du ein paar CDs neu rippen...


----------



## ZLxBk (25. November 2013)

Ich bib doch tatsächlich fündig geworden. Hab nun alles von Cabasse... Tolle speaker, dazu dann ein Pioneer Verstärker. Hat mich in Film sowie Musik überzeugt. Könnte das komplett 5.1 probehoren. Hab das 2. Vergleichssystem von Dali knappe Minute gehört da war es klar. Cabasse ist perfekt


----------



## ZLxBk (25. November 2013)

Wen Details interessieren, ich poste später noch die genauen Komponenten


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Wir warten gespannt....


----------



## ZLxBk (25. November 2013)

NEU 1x Pioneer SC-2023-K AV Receiver
NEU 1x Cabasse Cabrera MC 40 LE Center Lack sw
Vorführboxen 2x Cabasse Jersey MT30 Standlautsprecher
NEU 2x Cabasse Eole 2 Satellit
NEU 1x Cabasse Santorin 25 Subwoofer

Probegehört habe ich das System so, nur ohne den SUB, bei Audio 2000. Ganz Prima Laden in Wuppertal!!!
Top Beratung undso. Der hatte nur leider, weil ich erst sagte 5.0 System für meinen Termin die Systeme ohne entsprechenden Sub aufgebaut, daher war ein kleinerer Sub dran von einer anderen Marke. Aber Da vertraue ich auf den Geschäftsführer, der wirkte sehr sehr fachlich kompetent. Er meinte, der Sub passt dazu perfekt.
Ob Donnerndes Gröhlen oder präzise Schläge.

Achja, der Verstärker, da hatte ich eine Nummer stärker dran zum testen, weil er meinen nicht als Vorführgerät hatte. Aber seiner Aussage nach ist das Modell mit dem ich getestet habe nur mit mehr schnick Schnackausgestattet. Leistung und Bauart gleich.


Joar...

Kommentare? Meinungen 

HER DAMIT xP


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Sehr fein, wenn Dir die Kombi klanglich gefällt und der Preis passt (Achtung: für die Verkabelung rufen Fachhändler meist Mondpreise auf...) - kaufen.

25-30m OFC freies 2,5mm² Kabel bekommst Du im Baumarkt oder bei Amazon meist für ein Fünftel des Preises beim Händler - es sei denn, er macht einen vernünftigen Komplettpreis.

Ansonsten, feines System.


----------



## ZLxBk (25. November 2013)

Freund von mir ist Elektriker, der muss Aktivitätenbedingt, nenen wir es mal so, eine 100Meter Rolle 2,5er kaufen. Des passt also.
Beim Fachhändler hab ich nur noch ein 5Meter und ein 2Meter HDMI Kable in guter Qualität bestellt. Für meine pc Verbindung.

Preis passt, musste ich zwar noch nach oben korrigieren, aber dafür bin ich jetzt bei einem System wo ich sagte, ja das will ich haben. (Ich wollte die Dali ja gar net erst mehr Probehören xP)


Preis verrate ich hier nicht, aber ich sage nur so viel, es ist ca. 5-7x so viel Wie ich am Anfang meiner Überlegung ausgeben wollte  ^^Nächstes Jahr SPAREN und dabei einen guten Film schauen ^^


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

Na da hab ich ja was angestellt...


----------



## ZLxBk (25. November 2013)

xD wäre eh da gelandet. Freund con mir der mit es sagte zu mir. Als ich ihn gefragt gab ob er mit dahin geht.. er wollte mir grade sagen das wir in den laden gehen müssen.. xD dem sein Großvater war da Kunde, sein Vater war Kunde und jetzt e.. ich xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2013)

Auch wenn es mitunter weh tut lohnt es sich schon mehr ausgegeben zu haben. War bei auch immer so, aber die feuchten Augen und das hämische Grinsen entschädigen dafür


----------



## ZLxBk (26. November 2013)

<3 Eben kam der Anruf.. abholbereit.. schaffe es erst Samstag hin.. oO Naja


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> <3 Eben kam der Anruf.. abholbereit.. schaffe es erst Samstag hin.. oO Naja


 
Scheint ne harte Woche zu werden...


----------



## ZLxBk (26. November 2013)

Ja -.-


----------



## ZLxBk (26. November 2013)

// brauche ich jetzt eigentlich noch eine Soundkarte? Mein System seht ihr ja, dass ich keine habe außer on Board.
Ich bin ja der Meinung, wenn ein Spiel z.B. Sorround unterstützt dann schickt der mir über den HDMI der Graka auch Surround an die Anlage oder?

Ich kam halt drauf weil ich gesehen habe, dass Amazon morgen im Cyber Monday 2 Soundkarten anbieten wird...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...S3AXMJJ62TCY&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=449727247

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...S3AXMJJ62TCY&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=449727247


Das ist ein Thema 
Weil eine neue Grafikkarte, wie sie noch auf meiner To Get Liste steht, das wird noch dauern, weil das Geld erstmal weg ist wenn ich Samstag meine neuen Lieblinge abholen gehe.
Soundkarte für bis 150€ wenns mir echt was bringt ist auf Teufel komm raus aber noch drin ^^
Ist halt die Frage. Mein Zuspieler von Medien FIlme Musik ALLES für die Anlage wird ja der TV und der PC sein ^^

So klassisch CD in CD Spieler gibts bei mir ja nicht ^^


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2013)

Der Wandler des AVR ist denen gängiger Soundkarten bei weitem überlegen, von daher reicht es, wenn Du dem AVR die Dateien des PCs einfach zu futtern gibtst....


----------



## ZLxBk (26. November 2013)

Heißt ich hab Grafikkarte und HDMI zum Verstärker. Und genieße dann (sofern vom Spiel einstellbar) echtes surround?


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2013)

So die Theorie, ja. Bezüglich der Einstellungen hilft eine ausführliche Lektüre der Bedienungsanleitung. Meist bieten die AVRs einen speziellen Modus für Spiele.


----------



## ZLxBk (27. November 2013)

Ok, ich werde es schon noch sehen. Hole die heute ab xD Kabel kommen aber erst Samstag xD


----------



## ZLxBk (1. Dezember 2013)

Aufbau abgeschlossen. Tv Tisch der neue von eBay.. die haben falsche Maße angegeben
 Provisorisch steht die Anlage nun.. Tisch suchen -.- aber das System so roh ohne feintuning bisher.. nett xD


----------



## ZLxBk (2. Dezember 2013)

Hmm nächsten Tisch in Sicht, schwieriges Unterfangen auf die Maße von Verstärker und Center was passendes zu finden..


----------



## Icedaft (2. Dezember 2013)

Selber machen macht mehr Spaß...


----------



## ZLxBk (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aber der Aufwand.. ich hab sogut wie keine Zeit dazu xD 

Soll ja am liebsten schwarzes glas und chrom sein.. is etwas schwer zum selber machen..


----------



## Icedaft (2. Dezember 2013)

https://www.google.de/#q=phonotisch+glas+chrom&tbm=shop

TV-Phonotisch Curve, Chrom/Glas | bei Rakuten.de.


----------



## ZLxBk (3. Dezember 2013)

Fächer zu klein xD hab Ggf nochbeinen den ich bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden gäbe. Fächer müssen über 20hich sein..


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2013)

Warum 20? Wegen des Centers? Der SC-2023 hat folgende Maße: (BxHxT): 435x185x441mm, der würde also schon mal (wenn auch knapp) reinpassen.

Das hat auch was: TV-Ecklowboard Space - Glas | Home24
Klick Dich durch: http://www.home24.de/wohnzimmermoebel/mediamoebel/?


----------



## ZLxBk (3. Dezember 2013)

Der Verstärker ist 18,5 hoch und brauch dann nochmal 2 - 3 cm Luft zum atmen xD


----------

